# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Horloge LCD sept segments

## Sub0

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Horloge LCD sept segments

Horloge LCD 7 segments utilisant une police True Type ralise avec Font Creator 4. Extraire la police et l'x sur votre disque dur pour tester la dmo...

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

